# Purchasing first handgun



## booklearnin (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey guys, I recently acquired my firearm certification and was looking into purchasing my first handgun. My father has a couple six shooters but I was more interested in purchasing something of the semi-auto variety. I have had experience shooting prior and never found the recoil of a .45 to be too troublesome. This being said, can you guys shed some light on any possible .45's ranging anywhere between $900-1400? 

Thanks a lot!

Mike


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I am a 9mm person myself, but were I to get a .45ACP, I would probably get a 1911 of some sort. That is the "real" .45ACP in my opinion. Other than that I would probably take a look at the Sig Sauer P220 and the Glock 21.

Also, welcome to the forum, Mike.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

booklearnin said:


> can you guys shed some light on any possible .45's ranging anywhere between $900-1400?


In that price range, you will have a huge number of 1911-style pistols, and the ones from H&K. Since there isn't anything that greatly distinguishes one good 1911 from the next one, you just have to decide which type of action you want.

Personally, if I wanted a range gun, I would go with a 1911. Which one is up to personal taste, since they are all pretty good once you get up to the $900 and above level. If I needed a defense gun, I would go with an H&K.


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 on a 1911, lots of good choices in that price range.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

In that price range there are a lot of choices.

If it was me It would be between Kimber and Para-Ord.

This thread might help: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=1724


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

For that price range I would get two guns one in 9mm and one in 45 ACP..check out the CZ-USA line of handguns..You can budget 2 guns for around $1200 - $1300..Trust me 2 guns is so much fun you can get to shoot 45 ACP and 9mm..Give it a thought.


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

jimmy said:


> For that price range I would get two guns one in 9mm and one in 45 ACP..check out the CZ-USA line of handguns..You can budget 2 guns for around $1200 - $1300..Trust me 2 guns is so much fun you can get to shoot 45 ACP and 9mm..Give it a thought.


+1

CZ's are a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Not to ruin the mood here, but I feel that the suggestion of buying two handguns right off the bat for a new shooter is a bad idea. 

A new shooter should do the necessary research to find the ideal weapon for him/her, and then learn how to shoot it well before considering getting another. 

The OP stated that he is looking for a .45ACP so that is what he should be looking for. If he finds one he likes under the budget, he could spend the rest on ammo and shoot more.


----------



## inspyrd (Dec 31, 2008)

Sig P220....enough said.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Ptarmigan said:


> The OP stated that he is looking for a .45ACP so that is what he should be looking for. If he finds one he likes under the budget, he could spend the rest on ammo and shoot more.


OK...in that case I would suggest the CZ 97B, which is the big bore brother to the CZ 75B. price range somewhere between $650 (+/- $35)


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

booklearnin said:


> Hey guys, I recently acquired my firearm certification and was looking into purchasing my first handgun. My father has a couple six shooters but I was more interested in purchasing something of the semi-auto variety. I have had experience shooting prior and never found the recoil of a .45 to be too troublesome. This being said, can you guys shed some light on any possible .45's ranging anywhere between $900-1400?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Mike


Awesome... 

It's seldom these days someone is able to throw an amount like this to a first handgun.

Unfortunately, without knowing if carrying is in your future, or if you're looking for a strict home/range weapon, you're really leaving your options wide open, making it harder for anyone to make solid recommendations.

I'm going to go against the grain here and suggest avoiding 1911s (I know I'm going to get crucified for this! :smt022). I am a big fan of them, hell I was raised on them, but considering the wide array of options in 45 ACP and your introduction to handgun-ownership, your typical 1911 is not as easy to maintain. Granted it's not difficult either, but there's no danger of a slide spring shooting into your face and then rolling under your 500lb cabinet with a Sig or an XD.

The following are a list of full-sized 45 ACP weapons which have remarkable characteristics or are otherwise positively reputable (i.e. these is guns I like! :blah

-FNP 45
The current 45 ACP capacity king at 14+1, or in some cases, 15+1. FN did well to include ambi-decocker, ambi manual safety, and somehow designed it to fit in the hands of regular-sized humans. At $600 and change, this fairly new handgun model is a steal.

-H&K USP 45
This is by far my favorite among all handguns I own. To my knowledge, no other manufacturer stands behind their firearms with regard to +p ammo than H&K (I believe H&K USP 45 is rated to handle 30,000 +p rounds). Couple this with my strange ability to actually shoot my target whether it be moving or the thin side of a playing card, and there's no surprise why I want to have this one with me before anything else I own.

-Sig P220
I cannot say enough about how much I value Sig products and Sig as a company. They offer an incredible amount of factory accessories across several variations per handgun model (tritium nightsights are practically a standard on anything aside from base models). They are superbly engineered, stupid-easy to clean, strip, and maintain, and are arguably the most accurate, non-custom "out-of-the-box" handguns in the world.

[Edit]: I do believe the single, most important determining factor is the feel of the weapon: does it just feel right in your hands? This should be the most obvious decision-making characteristic of purchasing any handgun in my opinion. It will help you build confidence in your firearm and firing it will just make you want to get better at shooting it. Unfortunately, CZs are often underrated but those in-the-know can speak of their impressive ergonomics. Because of this I have to suggest checking out the CZ 97B. I regret not mentioning this sooner.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Literance, hi:

you are so focused man.. your review is the state of the art reply to a first 45 ACP handgun..:smt1099


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

What can I say? I am a big BIG fan of 45 ACPs. :smt1097


----------

